
Write a Letter to the Future - raindropm
https://www.futureme.org/
======
raindropm
Today I just received email that I wrote to myself 2 years ago from FutureMe
in my inbox,...and I think I should write about this classic service(they
operate since 2002!)

I use FutureMe as tool to reflect on my (past)thought, idea, worldview, etc.
or to catch up on some topic that interest me(say, new upcoming product)

Its simplicity is what appeal to me. You just write what's in your head, sent
it and just forget about it. Time flies and one day you'll get a little
surprise in your inbox. It's surprisingly good tool for brain dump and to
'resurface' your old thought...

I don't know if there is any alternative that did that same, maybe just any
email client nowadays with schedule sending will do, but I use their service
for several years and still happy about it.

Maybe the point is not about the service, but the importance of periodically
reflect on yourself and your thought...something that's become harder to do in
today's world of neverending information.

